# moving a nest



## BirdMaBob (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi,

We have a large maple tree in which I think there is a pigeons' nest. The tree has to come down what should I do. Can I move the nest and will our friends be able to find it if I do?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Do not mess with the nest AT ALL...why does the tree have to come down now? 

*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the nest is moved, they will not recognize it as theirs, and will abandon it. If there are babies in it, they will die.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Pretty bad timing, it will only be a few weeks until they fledge so can the felling be put on hold for a while? Moving the nest is a death sentence.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if there are eggs, and not babies, it will be a bit longer. Could be a couple of months.


----------

